# 3rd Round--Game 4: Heat vs. Pistons



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

*<center >









Eastern Conference Finals
Round 3
Game 4









Miami Heat
(52-30)
vs.
Detroit Pistons
(64-18)
*

*Heat Lead (2-1)*

*Starting Lineups:*


*vs.*


Heat Bench:
Gary Payton
Alonzo Mourning
Antoine Walker
Jason Kapono
Derek Anderson
Wayne Simien
Michael Doleac
Shandon Anderson
Dorell Wright
Earl Barron

Pistons Bench:
Antonio McDyess
Lindsey Hunter
Maurice Evans
Tony Delk
Dale Davis
Kelvin Cato
Carlos Delfino


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Lets show Detroit a little bit of our southern hospitality with a can of whoop-*** :cheers:


----------



## Miamiballer2k5 (Jun 29, 2005)

This is a HUGE game, you know Detroit is going to be ready to play in this game cause it is sort of a must win for them. We need this win just as much though and I hope the players realize that and come out strong, we needed another huge game from Shaq.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

I think at home, we will take this...


----------



## KingOfTheHeatians (Jul 22, 2005)

We win a close one, 94-89.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm working on getting tickets, we'll see!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Must win as far as i'm concerned.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Not to sound too overconfident but I have said this since the beginning of this series that the Heat should win in 5 games, which means Detroit will have no more wins. I have already made enemies with the latter assertion but I am one who believes Detroit is much like the Bush administration....they use scare tactics and illegal overaggression (ala Rip on Wade) to win. Little did Detroit know that the Heat fears no one. The two players that I most give credit to is Prince and Billups...once we get those two out of rhythm and keep them from impacting the game then we are safe.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

good luck guys,
hopefully you start well and shaq and/or wade can catch fire early on... get out to an early lead and make detoit chase.
looking strong so far, if you can get up 3-1 it (obviously) puts you guys in a great position to get an early entry into the finals while the guys in the west battle it out.
should be a good one

peace

oh, Miami wins 96-89 :greatjob:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

theres been rumors going on that some Pistons players were hanging out in South Beach having a bit too much to drink last night. i hope its true. :cheers: 











"I think we have the best home-court advantage in the NBA" -Stan Van Gundy

:laugh:


----------



## VC4MVP (Dec 30, 2005)

U would expect the pistons 2 bounce back and beat the heat in this game, but i think their time as playing in the finals each year is over. I think the heat take this 1 bcuz d wade and shaq r 2 much 2 handle 4 the fatigued pistons. Heat win this 1, and will take the series in 6 or 7.


----------



## mippo (Apr 27, 2005)

Five hours baby, five hours.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Can't wait for this one to go down, I think it'll be a very good game, but we'll walk away with the W.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm excited man, we win this its the dagger in my opinion. 4 hours seems like an eternity right now.

I'm lookin for Walker to have a big game offensively, along with DW and Shaq of course.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

^yeah, this is an important game. If we win, we control this series for sure(3-1), if we lose, Detroit will gain back their home-court and go back to their house(2-2)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

< 2 hours......

today is moving slow as ****


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jesus Gio, that avy is disgustingly sexy. :laugh:


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

I have Detroit opening this one up in the forth, but it could very well go to the heat which could play to the pistons advantage cause we won't give up on a series until it's well past D.O.A. But tonight should be a blood bath of physical play Detroit gotta step it up


----------



## chula vista blazer (Jul 13, 2005)

Adios, Motown. The pistons are going to be deader than Marvin Gaye.... I predict 30 points, 15 rebounds from Shaq-daddy.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heated said:


> Jesus Gio, that avy is disgustingly sexy. :laugh:


 :cheers:


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here we go..........

LET'S GO HEAT!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Heat win the tip...

Wade draws the foul on Billups (1st)...Dwyane hits both...2-0 Heat

Wade blocks Rip...out of bounds to the Heat

Toine travels...turnover


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups fouled on the jumper by JWill (1st)...Billups hits both...2-2

Shaq misses the hook...

Rip hits...4-2 Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade misses badly...

Sheed misses the 3, Udon boards it...

JWill horrible deep 3...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed misses the baseline fade...

Udon lays it in on the other end...4-4

Prince misses in and out...

Wade in to Shaq for the slam....6-4 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince hits the jump hook....6-6

Shaq gets the slam from Udonis...8-6 Heat

Prince travels, no call....8-8


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq nice pass to Udon, fouled by Sheed (1st)...hits both...10-8

Prince hits...10-10

Shaq spin and slam on Big Ben...12-10 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill strips Billups...

Wade pushes it up, fouled by Rip (1st)...hits 1/2....13-10 Heat

6 minutes left in the 1st

Rip drives, fouled by Toine (1st)...

Timeout


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

vintage Shaq!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip hits both...13-12 Heat

Shaq with the long hook...15-12 

Sheed misses, Wade boards it...

Wade hits the long 2....17-12


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince misses...

Shaq's pass tipped away...

Billups misses, Toine boards..

Wade drives and slams with 2 hands...19-12 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince misses, Udon boards...

Toine misses the open 3...

Wade rips Prince...Jwill great outlet pass to Wade, looses the ball off Detroit...woulda been a fastbreak slam!

Timeout Detroit


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade to Udonis, fouled by McDyess (1st)...hits 1/2...20-12 

3 minutes left in the 1st quarter

Prince hits at the shot clock buzzer...20-14

Shaq fouled on the pass by Ben (1st)...Pistons in the penalty


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq at the line...misses both

McDyess misses, Toine boards...

2 minutes left in the Qtr

Shaq misses the hook, loose ball foul on Udonis (1st)


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton Posey in, Walker JWill out

Wade tips the pass out...

Zo in, Shaq out

Billups fouled on the shot by Payton (1st)...misses both, Zo boards

Haslem misses the lay in...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince hits the 3.....20-17

Wade fouled by Hunter (1st)...Wade to the line...hits 1/2...21-17

Davis misses the fade, Zo boards...

Payton to Udonis for the baseline J...23-17

Prince misses in and out from 3/4 court...

*End of the 1st Qtr
Heat 23
Pistons 17
*


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

*The team who has led after the 1st Qtr has won every game in this series.*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

where would the Pistons be without Princess? we got Posey on him now for the 2nd qt, lets see how it goes for the Pistons offensively


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Great game so far on both ends.

And did anyone else find it funny when Jwill did the starting 5?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

2nd Quarter (Payton Wade Posey Haslem Zo)

Hunter misses, Prince boards...Prince misses, McDyess boards...Sheed misses, Posey boards...

Wade off glass....25-17 

Prince misses, Haslem boards...

Wade hits from deep...27-17


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hunter hits a long 2...27-19

Zo called for the offensive foul (1st)...

Haslem out, Walker in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey barely misses the charge (1st) on McDyess

Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

McDyess lays it in.....27-21

Payton can't get it in...Timeout Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo fouled by Sheed (2nd)...hits 1/2....28-21

Wade Payton out, Walker JWill in

Toine called for the foul away from the ball (2nd)...Sheed hits...28-23


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Payton hits for 33333333333333333333....31-23

JWill steals it...Payton misses the lay in

Payton steals the loose ball...

JWill fouled on the break...Payton misses the 3...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip turns it over...

Walker fouled by Sheed (3rd)...

Evans in, Sheed out

3 in the key on Shaq


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq boards the MoEvans miss...

Shaq leads the break, pass to JWill to Toine lay in and the foul on Billups (2nd)...33-23

Timeout Detroit


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Not to sound too overconfident but I have said this since the beginning of this series that the Heat should win in 5 games, which means Detroit will have no more wins. I have already made enemies with the latter assertion but I am one who believes Detroit is much like the Bush administration....they use scare tactics and illegal overaggression (ala Rip on Wade) to win. Little did Detroit know that the Heat fears no one. The two players that I most give credit to is Prince and Billups...once we get those two out of rhythm and keep them from impacting the game then we are safe.


Miami is playing its best fckng basketball Ive ever seen. They are coming together at a right time. I think I broke my door in excitement of the defensive intensity of the Miami HEat. Detroits scare tactics dont work.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker misses the FT...

Wade steals it...Toine misses in transition

Rip air ball, Evans hits for 3....33-26


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq fouled by Ben Wallace (2nd)...hits 1/2...34-26

Rip hits over Posey....34-28

Wade drives, fouled by Billups (3rd)...hits both....36-26


----------



## vol_freak (May 30, 2006)

wow, shaq showing some athleticism!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

SHaq with the drive from half court


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

Shaqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq steals the pass, pushes the ball down and lays it in....38-28

Wade blocks Wallace out of bounds...

Rip misses, Shaq boards...

Posey grabs the loose ball, fouled by McDyess (2nd)

Timeout


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Shaq the fast break King!!!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

I think there are a couple cops at my door, I ve been making so much noise up in here.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

DemonaL said:


> Shaqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 Shaq keeps doing that Miami in 5 and then a finals sweep!


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

**** its the cops for real. BRB


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

i swear this miami - pistons series has been fun


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> **** its the cops for real. BRB


**** the police!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Posey hits 1/2....39-28

McDyess misses, Posey boards...

Posey hits for 333333333333333333333....42-28

Hunter hits for 3....42-31


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

wades gonna break someones ankles lol


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Im back. I told those *****es whats up. Its the Heat Pistons baby. I told them cops the next time I see them is patrolling the Championship parade on Biscayne. Then I screamed right after the left. Screw that!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses the hook...

Rip drives, fouled by Shaq (1st)...Rip hits 1/2...42-32

Wade fouled on the oop by Hunter (3rd)...hits both....44-32

Walker out, Zo in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

1 minute left in the half

Rip hits over Zo...44-34

Haslem misses, Zo called for the loose ball foul (2nd)...Heat in the penalty

Davis at the line...hits both...44-36


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade called for the charge...(1st)

Timeout


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Pistons hold for the last shot

Rip hits....44-38

*End of the 1st Half
Heat 44
Pistons 38
*

10-2 run to end the half by Detroit


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Wade called for the charge...(1st)
> 
> Timeout


 Bad offensive foul call. Dyesswas moving clearly.


----------



## DemonaL (Aug 24, 2005)

up 6 at half


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

My hpope is that Miami keeps that intensity going into the second half or better yet pump up the intensity a little bit and close out any chnace of a surge by the Pistons. Here is to Rasheed getting a technical in the second half :cheers:


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Heat playing defense! i love it


----------



## maswe12 (Feb 23, 2005)

Nice half. Would have like to have a bigger lead right now but thats ok. Pistons are gonna make are run in the 2nd half anyway and i think dwade/ shaq need to bring us through. This pistons team just looks different. They are flopping all over the place, playing zones...man do they miss larry brown. This second half is gonna be big.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Whats the foul count on either side. Wade has only 1 right?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Start of the 3rd Quarter

Ben Wallace fouled by Toine (3rd)...misses both, Toine boards

Shaq turns and scores....46-38 Heat

Sheed scores...46-40


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem misses the lay in...

Billups scores....46-42

Williams steps out, turnover


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed misses, Ben boards it...Billups scores....46-44

Haslem turns it over...

SAME OLD ****


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups hits...46-46

Timeout Heat

****ing pathetic........................


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

we all knew it'd happen, they've ran the same play 4 times in a row..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Everytime we come out in the 3rd quarter with half *** basketball....we play hard for the 1st 24 minutes, they take a break to start the half....

Halftime is over fellas, maybe we can start playing basketball now and finish off this team...I'm gonna be extremely pissed if we blow this game b/c it should be at about a 10 pt lead right now even with this last run. We're just not going for the kill when we have the chance...keep Detroit alive, and they will beat you.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

JWill misses the 3...Udon boards it and lays it in.....48-46 Heat

Rip misses, Sheed boards...Billups misses, Toine boards it...

Toine hits the 333333333333333333333333333......51-46 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed off glass....51-48

Wade misses...

Rip misses, Chauncey tips it in....51-50 Heat

Shaq looses it out of bounds


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince hits......52-51 Pistons

Shaq fouled by Ben on the floor (3rd)...Toine to Haslem for the lay in....53-52 Heat

Sheed with the dunk....54-53 Pistons


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem misses, off Prince, Detroit ball...

Sheed hits for 3...........57-53 Pistons

Timeout Heat


Glad we decided to quit playing hard, no hustle for loose balls, no hitting the boards hard...pathetic


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

looks like coach saunders made the adjustments to show how bad our defense really is, thats when you know your defense sucks when a team does the same play like 8 times in a row, litrally no joke,


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> Haslem misses, off Prince, Detroit ball...
> 
> Sheed hits for 3...........57-53 Pistons
> 
> ...


It's almst like Commisher Stern gave the Heat a speech about the need for this sereis to be close, its either really ovbious, or we just cant paly defense...Riley has called *0* plays for Wade so far this half, nice way to get him involved..


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Ben called for the foul on Shaq (4th)...misses both

Davis in, Ben out

Prince misses for 3 (same play)...

JWill misses for 3...

Sheed misses for 3, Posey boards it


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Toine throws the oop to Shaq, good and the foul on Sheed (4th)...hits the FT...57-56 Detroit

Sheed out, McDyess in


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Rip misses, Wade boards it...

Rip fouls Posey (2nd) on the pass

Timeout Detroit


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Jason has really dissapointed me in this series. so inconsistent, we need more from him. Heat got too casual and let Detroit in the come back in the game.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

we need to take advantage of their foul trouble....they dont want to keep racking up fouls, and they will give us looks if we play aggressive and attack

Chauncey has 3, I'd love to get him a foul and put him on the bench with the Wallaces


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

y has Wade not taken 1 shot this quarter? He has 5 for the game and has 16 points - cmon guys get him the ball!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Shaq_Diesel said:


> we need to take advantage of their foul trouble....they dont want to keep racking up fouls, and they will give us looks if we play aggressive and attack
> 
> Chauncey has 3, I'd love to get him a foul and put him on the bench with the Wallaces


absolutely..... chauncey's on 3.. and even hunter with 3 could cause some minutes issues for them in the latter stages of the game


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Shaq misses, boards it, fouled by Davis (1st)...hits 1/2...57-57

Davis fouled by Shaq (2nd)...misses both, Shaq boards

Shaq fouled by McDyess (3rd)...hits both...59-57 Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Hunter hits for 3......60-59 Pistons

Wade tied up by Hunter on the shot...Posey misses the 3

Davis blocked by Shaq....shot clock violation


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Davis fouls Wade hard (2nd)...hits 1/2...60-60

Do you think Hubie Brown likes Detroit? Jesus remove their balls from your mouth Hubie


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Zo blocks Hunter...Zo called for the block on McDyess (3rd)

Rip misses (same play) good D by Posey...

Wade holds for the last shot

Wade fouled by Billups (4th)...hits both...62-60

*End of the 3rd Qtr
Heat 62
Pistons 60
*


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

considering that 99% of the 3rd qt Wade had 0 shot attempts, i think we can take the 4th qt, its Wades time


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Here we go....these next 12 minutes might just decide this series, and our season...

It's time to prove something...

LETS GO HEAT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Start of the 4th Quarter

Wade drives, blocked by McDyess...Toine misses the 3

Sheed fouled by Toine (4th) on the jumper...hits 1/2....62-61 Heat

Shaq in, Zo out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives and scores, AND THE FOUL....McDyess (4th)...hits the FT....65-61

Hunter spins and scores....65-63

Shaq fouled on the dunk by McDyess (5th)...misses both


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups turns it over, good D by Payton...

Toine drives, fouled by Hunter (4th)...hits both....67-63

Billups in, Hunter out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Offensive foul on Rasheed (5th)...

Timeout Pistons, 9:51 to play


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Flip is going to have to ride out Ben and Davis inside for the next few minutes...WE HAVE TO CAPITALIZE ON THAT...those 2 arent going to score unless they get hustle boards and easy looks...these next few minutes are going to be our time to run away with this thing, it's all about how bad we want it right now........I'd throw it into Shaq and play inside-out as much as possible.

GO HEAT!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

im so nervous - as a heat fan from way back (way way back) this is one of the biggest games the franchise has ever played in. Last years Game 7 was huge, there were many others (Knicks) also - but this could be the defining moment.

If we win tonight - i feel very confident that we can win the 1 of the remaining 3 games. 

LETS GO HEAT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade WOW! hits before the shot clock....69-63

Prince drives, fouled by Udonis (2nd)...hits both...69-65


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade throws it up to Shaq...fouled by Evans (1st)...Haslem boards, fouled, no call

Billups misses, Shaq boards

Wade misses, bad shot


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem fouls Prince (3rd) on the floor...Rip misses, Posey boards

Wade hits the fade....71-65

Evans misses the 3, rebounds tipped out, off Shaq...

Sheed in, Evans out


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Sheed misses, great D by UD...Wade boards

Haslem hits the baseline J.....73-65

Sheed misses, Rip boards...out of bounds off Detroit


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade fouled on the pass by Billups (5th)...Pistons in the penalty

Wade to the line...hits 1/2.....74-65

Hubie continues to suck up to Detroit


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

5 on billups and sheed

we r in the bonus with 6 left

CMON HEAT


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups hits the pull up J....74-67

Posey hits the 3333333333333333333333333333.....77-67

Timeout Detroit, 5:31 left


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

this is the chance to stretch this lead to double figures, wade and shaq need a few quick ones here and your in a great position to finish strong


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

ok we need to find a foul on billups - he is the cog in the machine. if he goes out, they only have rip to hit the big shot. Otherwise - we foul out sheed and dyess comes in with 5 fouls also. 

Am i the only one whose really likin wat Posey brings as a 6th man?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Keep this lineup on the floor....GP Wade Posey Udon Shaq...they play great D together and bring a great deal of energy to the floor...

we're fine with fouls, if we're aggressive, we'll keep walking to the FT line and wrap this thing up for win #3...

if we play our game, we're going to win....just play smart basketball for 5 1/2 more minutes fellas....

GO HEAT!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups misses, Wade boards...

Payton in to Shaq for the hook....79-67

Rip misses, Ben tips it in....79-69


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem hits the elbow J....81-69

4 minutes left

Billups drives and lays it in....81-71


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Haslem fouled by Sheed (6th) 

ADIOS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Udon to the line...hits 1/2....82-71


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

goodnight Mr Wallace, thanks for stopping by


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups misses, Posey boards it...

3 minutes left

Payton hits for 333333333333333333333333333333333....85-71

Timeout Detroit! 2:55 left


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

GP for 3333333333333333333333333333333333333333!!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14 point lead, smart ball for the nexr 3 minutes guys. Milk up as much time as possible - stick with the game plan and lets seal the deal

lets go heat!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

im really proud of how UD has played today - he has shown his mettle this series. he got off to a tough start but he thoroughly outplayed an All Star tonight.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Prince misses, Ben tips it in....85-73

24 second violation on the Heat


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Billups misses, Wade boards...

Payton misses for 3

McDyess fouled by Toine (5th)...misses both

Posey called for a loose ball foul on Evans (2nd)...hits both...85-75

Hunter in, McDyess out

1:30 left


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

that last minute helped out massively, miss after miss.... put the pistons out of this one


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Walker travels...

Toine steals, great outlet to Wade for the slam....87-75

Evans for 3....87-78


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

payton and posey need to make sure these 3's arent going to get off uncontested.. solid D for the last minute


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Wade drives, flagrant foul on Rip (3rd)...hits both...89-78

JWill in, DWade out

Haslem called for the offensive foul (4th)

Hunter misses for 3, Payton boards it

Heat will run the clock out....MIAMI IS 1 WIN AWAY FROM THE FINALS!

*Final Score
Heat 89
Pistons 78
*


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yes Boys Thats Wat Im Talkin About

Lets Go Heat

1 More Win!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

yeah guys!!! nice win, held out strong in the 4th.
lookin great so far, really good to see you guys playing this well.
one more game guys, get this next win and get some rest in before the finals.
miami for the championship 06!


----------



## vol_freak (May 30, 2006)

That was a great performance by the Heat! Only one win away.


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

Just one more guys, just one. Let's not loose our momentum, and let's put the "best team in the East" out on the lake with the Bulls and Nets.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

What a great game man. That Shaq dribble from half court for the layup and Wade's circus shot plays of the game.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

what a game

still need 1 more win. Gotta remember what happened to the Lakers round 1. We have 3 chances to close out, but only 1 at home. We cant let it get to a game 7 at the Palace. We need to close this series out


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

Great execution in the 4th, Wade and co. just took control. I'm loving the clutch shots by Haslem, Payton, and Posey. We're showing we've got what it takes to go all the way. We shouldn't get too complacent as the Pistons have a tendency of excelling when their backs are against the wall, but I think it's safe to say they should be looking to pack their fishing gear.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

What a win. a much needed W

Heat were the aggressors from the get go. We got casual at the beginning of the 2nd Half, along with Wade having 0 shot attempts that lead to Detroit getting back in the game, but the 4th qt belongs to Wade and he continues to own the Pistons. 

Shaq and Wade did their thing, Halsem was huge and Posey`s defense and hustle was key. Payton did a good job harrasing Billups. That line up of Payton, Wade, Posey, Haslem and Zo is killer! i want more of that


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

we have 2 more games at AAA dont we?

coz we won we keep the home court advantage - game 5 at the palace and 6 and 7 are at AAA


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

BG44 said:


> we have 2 more games at AAA dont we?
> 
> coz we won we keep the home court advantage - game 5 at the palace and 6 and 7 are at AAA


No. Game 7 would be at the palace.

Great win tonight guys.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

BG44 said:


> we have 2 more games at AAA dont we?
> 
> coz we won we keep the home court advantage - game 5 at the palace and 6 and 7 are at AAA



nope. 5 and if needed game 7 will be in Detroit. 

by "keeping homecourt" all it means is all we need is to win our home game and we win the series. One win in AAA (game 6 if the Pistons do it) and Detroit has the homecourt back since its in their house for game 7

thats why we cant let it get to 7


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> * *Wade, Heat push Pistons to brink of elimination**
> 
> MIAMI (Ticker) -- Dwyane Wade has made things real rough for the Detroit Pistons.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20060529/DETMIA/recap.html


Boxscore


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Gio305 said:


> theres been rumors going on that some Pistons players were hanging out in South Beach having a bit too much to drink last night. i hope its true. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i guess it did work to our favor lol


----------



## blh5387 (Apr 6, 2006)

Gio305 said:


> theres been rumors going on that some Pistons players were hanging out in South Beach having a bit too much to drink last night. i hope its true. :cheers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HOLY **** THAT'S HILARIOUS!!! :biggrin: 

But yeah, great win tonight for the Heat. Just one more win seals the deal, and we're in the Finals. What a game by Wade; what more can you say about this guy? 31/6/5, 2 blocks, 2 steals, only 2 turnovers on outstanding FG/FT percentage. This guy's a legend. And Shaq was great, as was Haslem. GO HEAT! :clap:


----------



## jail305 (May 24, 2006)

how sick was shaq last night with his fastbreak layup haha and nastyyy wade with his amazing 3pt shots . dope game . much needed win. hopefully we can take them at the palace and put an end to the conference game and go on to take the championship


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

jail305 said:


> how sick was shaq last night with his fastbreak layup haha and nastyyy wade with his amazing 3pt shots . dope game . much needed win. hopefully we can take them at the palace and put an end to the conference game and go on to take the championship


Wade didn't shoot any threes. Unless you're referring to the And 1's then yeah that was sweet.

My stomach was in my throat when Wade took that nasty spill. Luckily he bounced back up pretty fast. It looked bad though. Thankfully it wasn't.


----------



## REEF_DA_CHIEF (Jun 19, 2005)

Wade did hit a 3 in the corner on a Rip Hamilton foul on the elbow which of course wasnt called by the officials


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

REEF_DA_CHIEF said:


> Wade did hit a 3 in the corner on a Rip Hamilton foul on the elbow which of course wasnt called by the officials


 I know and to top it all off they called it a 2.


----------

